# Successful Birth (in USA) of longest frosty (cryopreserved in 1992)



## Cheesy (Jul 4, 2012)

I don't think the article is written very well, but our local news channel here (Tennessee) is reporting a couple had a baby girl born from embryo donation, where the embryo was actually created 24.5 years earlier. Given the recipient was aged 25 at the date of the FET, the embryo was created at a similar time to her own conception. Her daughter is *kind of* her peer! Pretty interesting stuff and great that it worked.

I can't imagine accepting an embie that was so old and I'm not sure on the ethics of a clinic offering it (maybe they knew the donors? - article doesn't seem to say). Anyway, it intrigued me so I thought I'd share. Hope the link works

http://www.wate.com/news/local-news/woman-26-gives-birth-to-baby-who-spent-24-years-as-frozen-embryo/883530134


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Great story ! Interesting how it was only a 1 day embryo. I think the earlier freezing (especially using the old techniques) gave good results for pregnancy, as long as they defrosted ok. There was a woman fairly local to me that ended up with about 7 children (over some years) from a single collection batch, all frozen at day 1 !!


----------



## Cheesy (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow that’s incredible. It’s funny how we get so preoccupied with getting blasts and yet as you say, there can be success with day one Frosties.


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes and both of mine were day 3s. I've never had blasts !


----------



## Cheesy (Jul 4, 2012)

Better written version of the story on the beeb news app now.


----------

